# I'm Going to Hawaii! What should I buy??



## bbaker35 (Jan 16, 2006)

For my college graduation I'm going with a few friends to Hawaii! I know the oportunity for photos is going to be unbelievable! I think for this special occasion I should buy something to take with me under about $150.

This is what I have:
Canon 350D
Speedlight 420EX
Cannon 50mm 1.8
Cannon crap kit lens
Cannon 75-300 4-5.6 (I think)
Plenty of Memory

I was thinking about a wide angle lens? Or Maybe a flash diffuser? Filters? 

I'm completley open to suggestions...

It can be 1 or 2 items...

Thanks
B


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 16, 2006)

Polarizer?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 16, 2006)

Sounds like a fun trip.  I went with a bunch of buddies for the 99/00 new year's party.

Yes, a Polarizer.  It's the only filter you really _need_ with digital.

A good bag, if you don't already have one.

A wide angle would be good but you are not going to get anything wider or better than your kit lens, for less than $500.

When I was in Hawaii, I got some great shots with a few water-proof disposables.  They are great for when you are swimming/diving, splashing around or just messing around on the beach.  Or any other place you wouldn't take your 350D.


----------



## Dave_D (Jan 16, 2006)

Another zoom to cover the lower end from your 75mm down. Makes group and close wide angle easier.


----------



## Rapala46 (Jan 16, 2006)

I would buy a polarizing filter.  Have fun!


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2006)

Tripod?


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll take a t-shirt and one of those ukuleles I keep seeing on TV....erm... OooOooh... You wanted to know what you should get for _you_. 

A polarizing filter like the others have already mentioned as well as maybe an ND filter too would be the ones I'd get.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 16, 2006)

Lots of sunblock


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 16, 2006)

Make sure you have an adequate case for carrying it in. Oh, check the weight restrictions too. You might end up just bringing your camera gear and a bathing suit if I don't watch too closely


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I figured a polarizer would be a good choice. One question, when do you use one? (Yeah Yeah I'm new) Also I don't think that I'm gonna take a tripod. I'm not really good enough to need one yet. I will go handheld for most shots. Plus I really don't want to drag it all the way from the east coast.

Oh yeah, someone suggested that I get a lower end zoom range lens. Would someone offer an idea as to what range would be good? Probably one about the same as the kit lens?

Thanks Yall

B


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 16, 2006)

BTW DigitalMatt-

I haven't been on TPF very long, but I will have to say that IMO your work is by far the best I've seen here. I don't know if you are amazing at photog or photoshop or a little of both, but I would love to turn out shots that are half as nice as your regular stuff.

Just Amazing.

B


----------



## Ajax (Jan 16, 2006)

A polarizer and maybe a red filter for really cool end of the world landscape shots :thumbup: 

Congratulations on your graduation, have a good time :thumbup:


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 16, 2006)

Too bad I'm super Super dark! In fact I'm probably one of the most tan white people I know. (No Tanning Bed!)  Seriously I do not burn. I will wear sunblock but not much. So I guess I will focus more on the camera gear rather on sunblock!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 17, 2006)

You would use a polarizer just about any time you are shooting outdoors during the day.  They are great for landscape/scenery because they can make the sky look more blue and foliage more green.  It can filter out reflections that come off of glass or water...so it can really change the way water will look.

Get a circular polarizer, you can rotate the front of it to vary the effect.  Keep in mind that the polarizer will be at it's strongest effect when shooting at 90 degrees to the sun.

A tripod would be a nice thing to have, 





> not really good enough to need one


 That's probably the best reason to get one. 
But I agree that toting it around on vacation would be a pain.  I usually have a small "table top" tripod in my bag just in case.  Maybe just a bean bag would be enough...just something to prop the camera up on.  It will be worth it just so that you get into some of the photos.  Otherwise you will end up with a lot of photos of your friends in Hawaii....and very few you you (& the whole group).

Again, a good bag will be a big help on a trip like this.  A backpack style bag with extra room for personal stuff would be a good idea IMO...the only bad thing is that it's not very quick to get the camera in/out of a backpack style bag.


----------



## Soulreaver (Jan 17, 2006)

I shall go with the flow.You can't get it wrong with a polarizer, especially for shots of the sea or that deep blue sky.Sometimes a warm up filter goe well too.

Have a nice time and take great pictures.


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Question:

What is the difference between a circular polarizer and a linear polarizer??


Thanks.
B


----------



## KMac (Jan 17, 2006)

A circular polariser is a linear polariser with an extra layer on the back. The extra layer de-polarizes the light again. This extra step is necessary with many modern in camera meters and autofocus systems, which can be confused by very polarised light. 

The effect is the same with either type as the undesirable polarisation of light is removed by the first layer of the filter.

I would also recommend a circ-polariser and a solid table top tripod if you can find one.

I hope this helps,
Kevin


----------



## digital flower (Jan 17, 2006)

bbaker35 said:
			
		

> Too bad I'm super Super dark! In fact I'm probably one of the most tan white people I know. (No Tanning Bed!)  Seriously I do not burn. I will wear sunblock but not much. So I guess I will focus more on the camera gear rather on sunblock!



Don't confuse the Hawaii sun with the same one in West Virginia  I have been working outside for a long time and consider myself dark. However after driving around Kauai for about 4 hours in an open Jeep I realized I hadn't put sunblock on the inside of my thigh. I got a burn there that hurt for a couple of months. It was serious. With the tradewinds it always feels a lot cooler than it is. A combination of sun and wind burn is painful. If you go up in the mountains the sun's effect is magnified. There are many micro-climates  and some are brutal. You'll probably be fine but don't under estimate the weather out there. 

I think you will find an amazing amount of photo ops. I would recommend a polarizer because the sky is usually interesting. Be sure to post some pictures when you get back.

Edited to add:
What island are you going to?


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dig Flowers- 

Thanks for the advice, but I really might be confused for a hawaiian when we get there. lol.

Anyways...honestly I don't know what island we're going to yet. My friend has family that lives there so we are staying with them. I will be sure to let you know soon.


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would also recommend a circ-polariser and a solid table top tripod if you can find one.


Kevin[/QUOTE]

Kevin

What is the difference between a circ-polarizer and a circular polarizer? Or is it the same thing? 

B


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 17, 2006)

Same thing. I believe


----------



## DIRT (Jan 17, 2006)

Bring your board,  surf is good in winter


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I won't be surfing then b/c I'm not leaving until May. I'm just super excited about the trip and wanted some opinions for a purchase,


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 17, 2006)

One more quick question. Which lens should I buy the polarizer for? I have the large zoom 73-300 thats 58mm ring, the kit lens 18-55 thats a 58mm ring, and also a 50mm 1.8, that has a 52mm ring. Should I buy an adapter for my 50mm and get one 58mm ring polarizer??

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2006)

bbaker35 said:
			
		

> One more quick question. Which lens should I buy the polarizer for? I have the large zoom 73-300 thats 58mm ring, the kit lens 18-55 thats a 58mm ring, and also a 50mm 1.8, that has a 52mm ring. Should I buy an adapter for my 50mm and get one 58mm ring polarizer??
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben



Buy a 58mm filter and a 52 to 58 'Step up Ring'.  They are pretty cheap so no worries.  You may even want to buy another 58mm lens cap, that way you can leave the step up ring on the 50mm all the time...and the filter and all caps will be interchangeable.

Another thing you might consider is a lens hood.  They do make hoods to suit specific lenses but you call also get inexpensive collapsible rubber hoods.


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Mike- 

I do have a lens hood for my 75-300 but it seems to be a little large for my kit lens. I used it one night on the kit lens and when I looked at my shots I had a vignette already. It was kind of cool, but I certainly don't want them on every shot. 

Do you really need a lens hood for a 50mm lens? I have no Idea I was just wondering.

Thanks,
B

Oh yeah, anyone have any suggestions as to which polarizer to buy? Post a link from B and H for a 58 mm ring. Thanks


----------



## KMac (Jan 18, 2006)

bbaker35 said:
			
		

> Kevin
> 
> What is the difference between a circ-polarizer and a circular polarizer? Or is it the same thing?
> 
> B


 
Its the same thing, just an abreviation.

Kevin


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 18, 2006)

First off, you are too kind.  Thank you 



			
				bbaker35 said:
			
		

> Also I don't think that I'm gonna take a tripod. I'm not really good enough to need one yet.



BigMike already said it, but I'll say it again.  This is the main reason to get one.  The more experienced you get, the better you can do without one.  How are you going to get amazing sunset photos with no tripod?  I stay out long after sunset, and I find that you get some of the most amazing pictures after the sun has gone down, but not without a tripod.  Maybe you can look into renting one once you are there.  I'd buy a good polarizer and a remote switch myself, if I didn't already have them.

Also, my wife, a former long time resident of Hawaii says that it's very humid, and rains often, so an umbrella is not a bad idea, and/or something to protect the camera from rain.

She also says that the sun is different, as digflowerpics said.    Native Hawaiians get sunburned too   It's not about how dark you are.  It's how you protect yourself, so make sure to bring a big floppy hat and drink lots of water when you head out.  Invest in rubber slippers.  You can buy them there.  You will find burning hot sand everywhere.

And now some advice on where to shoot (from Marge):  Check out Tantalus, and the North Shore.  Hike up Diamondhead.  Catch the sights in Chinatown in Honolulu and Honolulu Harbour.  If you're heading out to the outer islands, you can't miss out on sunrises on Haleakala (Maui).  Mt. Kilauea (big Island), and he water falls in Kauai.  Most surfers come out early in the morning, so if you wanna do some surf shots, head out very early to Waimea.  Don't forget that there is a palace in downtown Honolulu near Beretenia.  It's called Iolani Palace.  It's quite cute.

That's all, enjoy.  Bring back some Mochi lots of Kona coffee


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt-

Thanks for all the advice. How in the world did you get hooked up with a woman from Hawaii. I think I remember seeing some pics you took of her not long ago.

Remember I am a newbie before I ask this, and I may be way way out of line. I will blame it on inexperience. I was just wondering how in the world you create the effect you do in two of your pictures. I think that they are under the nature. They are the shots that make the whole forrest look purple or have a purple tint. Is there one feature or tool you use in Photoshop to do this? 

Or do you just know where the purple forrest is? lol  


If you can't answer I fully understand.

Thanks
B


----------



## cbay (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, a tripod is key, worse come to worse take a monopod not as steady as a Tripod by a long way (great for sport though ) But you can get great portable ones and cheap too which will do the job just incase you need to steady your camera.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 18, 2006)

bbaker35 said:
			
		

> Matt-
> 
> Thanks for all the advice. How in the world did you get hooked up with a woman from Hawaii. I think I remember seeing some pics you took of her not long ago.
> 
> ...



I met her online, of course! 

To answer your second question, yes, there is a purple forest in northeast Ohio.


Not   It's a simple technique.  You just duplicate your background layer, invert it, and set its blend mode to "color".  Voila.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## bbaker35 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Matt..


----------

